# Bull Vs. Bushings



## Woo (May 7, 2006)

Which one is better and why (pros and cons)?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I personally prefer a bull barrel. I have read and been part of a discussion on this issue months ago on the 1911 boards. SOme people their claim that a bull barrel can be more accurate than the bushing. Not gonna get into that.

But, I once had a bull barrel Springfield w/ a carry comp grafted onto the end of it. I really liked that gun. Very accurate. And, I much prefer the disassembly method over that of a 1911 w/ bushing.


----------

